# Pronunciación: la "r" alemana ("Lehrer")



## pcplus

He escuchado la palabra "Lehrer", "maestro", en alemán.

Suena algo así como una persona inglesa diría "Liger"

es correcta??


----------



## AGATHA2

pcplus said:


> He escuchado la palabra "Lehrer", "maestro", en alemán.
> 
> Suena algo así como una persona inglesa diría "Liger"
> 
> es correcta??


 
No, es simplemente como "lerer" y la primera "e" es un sonido largo


----------



## Outsider

Es "ler@", creo. 

- La "e" es más o menos como la española.
- La "r" allemana es gutural, diferente de la española. Tal vez por eso le suene como una "g", pero no lo es.
- "er" se lee @ (schwa) al final de las palabras.

El inglés "liger" no tiene nada que ver...

P.S. Pulse aquí.

e: escoja "Vokale", "Monophthonge", "Vorn", y luego /e/. 
r:  escoja "Konsonanten", "Artikulationsort", "Uvular". 
@:  escoja "Vokale", "Monophthonge", "Zentral", la segunda a izquierda.


----------



## pcplus

También dependerá de las zonas de Alemania pues esa r gutural no digo que sea una "g" fuerte pero por ejemplo "Sprechen" es más: "Spgechen" que "Sprehen" como diría un inglés. Es como la "R" francesa pero no tan dura

y la e de 10, "Zehn", recuerda bastante a como diría en inglés "siin" no "seen" ni "sin" pero no "sén"


----------



## Outsider

Es verdad que la "r" gutural allemana se asemeja a la "j" española (aunque no sean exactamente lo mismo). Lo había olvidado.


----------



## Whodunit

Outsider said:


> Es verdad que la "r" gutural allemana se asemeja a la "j" española (aunque no sean exactamente lo mismo). Lo había olvidado.


 
¿Aquello es una interrogación o un enunciado? 

Creo que la "r" gutural allemana no se asemeja a una sola letra o una sonido. La "j" española suena como la "ch" gutural [x] en alemán, y la "j" latinoamericana se asemeja a nuestra "h" .


----------



## Outsider

De todas maneras, no es igual a la "r" allemana, que es uvular, y no velar o glotal. (Aunque la diferencia, en la práctica, no sea mucha.)


----------



## AGATHA2

pcplus said:


> También dependerá de las zonas de Alemania pues esa r gutural no digo que sea una "g" fuerte pero por ejemplo "Sprechen" es más: "Spgechen" que "Sprehen" como diría un inglés. Es como la "R" francesa pero no tan dura
> 
> y la e de 10, "Zehn", recuerda bastante a como diría en inglés "siin" no "seen" ni "sin" pero no "sén"


 
Hola !

Pronunciando "ge" como en espanol algo como "Spgechen" sería posible por ejemplo en los dialectos del oeste de Austria (Tirol, Voarlberg) o en Suiza.


----------



## pcplus

luego hay alemanes que sicen "r" fuertes, como Rammstein


----------



## AGATHA2

pcplus said:


> luego hay alemanes que sicen "r" fuertes, como Rammstein


 
Efectivamente la manera de pronunciar la r en aleman es una especie de instrumento retórico. Hoy muchos matices


----------



## pcplus

en algunas zonas seguro que se pronuncia parecido a la "r" francesa


----------



## allesgut

Estoy aprendiendo alemán y no sé pronunciar la "r" (qué raro, no?).

Podría alguien decirme cómo la pronuncio?

Gracias.


----------



## Gekreuzigt

Bueno no eres el único yo tampoco sé pronunciar bien la 'r' aunque no creo que sea tan problemático o un impedimento para el alemán. También te digo que este foro se supone de consulta gramatical y dudo que nadie te pueda ayudar en tu problema aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## KlümschK

Hola

Creo que lo mejor es que escuchés alguna canción, radio o un diccionario con pronunciación para que te des cuenta. Lo digo por que es diferente y quizá va a ser un poco dificil de explicar como suena, puedo decirte que "r" alemana es gutural y no alveolar como la "r" del español

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, allesgut, y bienvenido/a al foro. 

Así lo resume -y a mí parecer muy bien- el artículo de la Wikipedia sobre la fonología del alemán:





> [r], [ʁ] y [ʀ] son alófonos libres entre sí. [r] se usa solamente en los dialectos meridionales. En la coda silábica, el alófono [ɐ] se usa en muchos dialectos, excepto en el suroeste.


Cómo ves, en principio tenés efectivamente la elección.

Todas estas versiones existen en los _Muttersprachler _del área de habla alemana; y sea cual fuere la manera de que tú pronuncies la "r", de ninguna manera te van a entender mal, porque en alemán esto no es decisivo respecto al significado de una determinada palabra.

La [ʁ]* es la que muchos (sobre todo gente del Norte) consideran todavía la más "culta" o la más "válida"; pero lo cierto es que todas son consideradas igual de válidas (también al hablar _Hochdeutsch_) desde el punto de vista de la lingüística moderna, que por suerte ya hace tiempo que se pasó de lo estrictamente prescriptivo a lo más bien descriptivo.

La _r_ al final de una sílaba es un poco especial, y suele pronunciarse como algo parecido a_ ea, ua, oa, ia_, respectivamente.

Aquí ya hubo un hilo sobre la pronunciación de la palabra Lehrer, donde se dice mucho también sobre la pronunciación de la r en general; y no sé cómo te manejarás con el inglés, pero en el foro German hubo ya montones de hilos sobre el tema, p.ej.:
la r alemana, este y este otro sobre la pronunciación al final de la sílaba (todos en inglés), y muchos más (la opción de búsqueda la encontrás arriba a la derecha en la página principal de cada subforo (directamente debajo de la paginación)).


Gekreuzigt said:


> ... También te digo que este foro se supone de consulta gramatical y dudo que nadie te pueda ayudar en tu problema aquí.


Es cierto que puede resultar no siempre del todo fácil explicar por escrito unos fenómenos acústicos/fonéticos, pero por lo menos a mí parecer, esto supone también un desafío muy interesante, y normalmente se puede hacer algo por el que pregunta. 

Y claro que el temario de estos foros *no *se limita a la gramática (¡por suerte!), sino que constituye una plataforma para tratar los aspectos lingüísticos más diversos.

Saludos.
_________________
* parecida a la _r_ francesa o la _g_ en castellano en "re*g*uero", p.ej, o quizá a algo entre medias
la [r] es la pronunciación estándar en castellano de la _r_ en "mo*r*eno", p.ej.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Sigianga said:


> Hola, allesgut, y bienvenido/a al foro.
> 
> Así lo resume -y a mí parecer muy bien- el artículo de la Wikipedia sobre la fonología del alemán:Cómo ves, en principio tenés efectivamente la elección.
> 
> Todas estas versiones existen en los _Muttersprachler _del área de habla alemana; *y sea cual fuere la manera de que tú pronuncies la "r", de ninguna manera te van a entender mal, porque en alemán esto no es decisivo respecto al significado de una determinada palabra.*
> 
> La [ʁ]* es la que muchos (sobre todo gente del Norte) consideran todavía la más "culta" o la más "válida"; pero lo cierto es que todas son consideradas igual de válidas (también al hablar _Hochdeutsch_) desde el punto de vista de la lingüística moderna, que por suerte ya hace tiempo que se pasó de lo estrictamente prescriptivo a lo más bien descriptivo.
> 
> La _r_ al final de una sílaba es un poco especial, y suele pronunciarse como algo parecido a_ ea, ua, oa, ia_, respectivamente.
> 
> Aquí ya hubo un hilo sobre la pronunciación de la palabra Lehrer, donde se dice mucho también sobre la pronunciación de la r en general; y no sé cómo te manejarás con el inglés, pero en el foro German hubo ya montones de hilos sobre el tema, p.ej.:
> la r alemana, este y este otro sobre la pronunciación al final de la sílaba (todos en inglés), y muchos más (la opción de búsqueda la encontrás arriba a la derecha en la página principal de cada subforo (directamente debajo de la paginación)).
> Es cierto que puede resultar no siempre del todo fácil explicar por escrito unos fenómenos acústicos/fonéticos, pero por lo menos a mí parecer, esto supone también un desafío muy interesante, y normalmente se puede hacer algo por el que pregunta.
> 
> Y claro que el temario de estos foros *no *se limita a la gramática (¡por suerte!), sino que constituye una plataforma para tratar los aspectos lingüísticos más diversos.
> 
> Saludos.
> _________________
> * parecida a la _r_ francesa o la _g_ en castellano en "re*g*uero", p.ej, o quizá a algo entre medias
> la [r] es la pronunciación estándar en castellano de la _r_ en "mo*r*eno", p.ej.


 
Hola

Aunque mis nociones de Alemán son aun precarias, te quiero sugerir que le des mas importancia inicialmente a la asimilación de otros sonidos mas determinantes, los vocálicos por ejemplo, cuya deficiencia en la pronunciación si puede llegar a afectar lo que se quiere decir. La práctica y el empeño en el aprendizaje te llevarán a acomodarte *naturalmente* a una determinada manera de pronunciar la "r". Esa forma *en exceso gutural* de pronunciarla corresponde mas a una caricatura que a una norma estricta, en mi concepto.

Un Saludo.


----------



## langalejandro

KHALIFAH said:


> Hola
> 
> Aunque mis nociones de Alemán son aun precarias, te quiero sugerir que le des mas importancia inicialmente a la asimilación de otros sonidos mas determinantes, los vocálicos por ejemplo, cuya deficiencia en la pronunciación si puede llegar a afectar lo que se quiere decir. La práctica y el empeño en el aprendizaje te llevarán a acomodarte *naturalmente* a una determinada manera de pronunciar la "r". Esa forma *en exceso gutural* de pronunciarla corresponde mas a una caricatura que a una norma estricta, en mi concepto.
> 
> Un Saludo.



Entonces, según lo que has escrito, da igual como se pronuncie, nos van a entender igual, ¿no?.


----------



## KHALIFAH

langalejandro said:


> Entonces, según lo que has escrito, da igual como se pronuncie, nos van a entender igual, ¿no?.


 
Bueno..Sí. Por ejemplo, traum. Te van a entender igual si pronunicas la r como en Español, o si la pronuncias en el extremo, como en Francés: "tgaum", en éste último caso sonará bastante curioso a los oídos de un Alemán y en el primer caso se notará que no eres nativo(a), pero entenderán lo que dices. En ningún curso de Alemán te van a dedicar clases extensas para pronunciar la r; sí te van a dar una guia, por supuesto, pero el mensaje mas o menos es: decida Ud. En los países de habla Germana no hay uniformidad en su pronunciación. En mi concepto, un buen método es comenzar con el sónido de la doble r Española o a la manera de los Italianos del sur y poco a poco pronunciarla más fuerte. Lo único cierto es que no es la r gutural del Francés. Después, la práctica y el oído se encargan del resto.

Tschüss:--)


----------



## MarX

pcplus said:


> He escuchado la palabra "Lehrer", "maestro", en alemán.
> 
> Suena algo así como una persona inglesa diría "Liger"
> 
> es correcta??


Cuando yo digo la palabra "Lehrer", la pronuncio como un espannol diría "leega".

Mi R en alemán es muy parecida como la G en castellano.


----------



## pcplus

*quisiera saber de que zona son los alemanes que pronuncian las "r" muy duras*

*algo así como "Drrrrei", como lo hace por ejemplo el grupo "Rammstein"*

luego he escuchado la pronunciación alemana más standard, parecida a las "r" francesa: "Dggei"

y algunos con la "r" suave y redondeada, más como en inglés "drei"


----------



## Sidjanga

Creo que las respuestas a la mayoría de tus preguntas las podrás encontrar en este otro hilo: Pronunciación: la "r" alemana ("Lehrer")

Y lo que llamás "pronunciación dura" (me imagino que te estás refiriendo al "arrastrar" la _r_) se lo puede hacer tanto con la versión pronunciada en la garganta como con la pronunciada con la punta de la lengua (la última se da sobre todo en el sur de la región de habla alemana, pero además de eso -igual que en otras partes y lenguas- es una técnica y un elemento estilístico muy usados en el canto de cualquier tipo, independiente de la región).


----------



## Demurral

Estoy de *totalmente de acuerdo* con KALIFAH.

-Mi "r" alemana és más bien una "g castellana intervocalica" (velar fricativa sonora) (reguero).
(llevo estudiando alemán dos años...se me ha quedado este sonido a base de imitar a los profesores)

-Es importante perfeccionar los sonidos vocálicos...a veces són lo único que distingue singular/plural: --->Apfel - Äpfel (manzana), Faden - Fäden(hilo); y otras ayudan mucho: Korb - Körbe(cesta), Hand - Hände(mano), Stuhl/ Stühle(silla). Y no sólo eso, pueden transformar un pasado en un condicional : waren (fuímos, fueron) vs. wären (seríamos, serían).

DeM


----------



## Sidjanga

KHALIFAH said:


> (...) igual si pronunicas la r como en Español, o si la pronuncias en el extremo, como en *f*rancés*: (...) en el primer caso *se notará que no eres nativo(a)* (...)


Pues precisamente por esta razón que das vos mismo:





KHALIFAH said:


> (...) En los países de habla* g*ermana no hay uniformidad en su pronunciación. (...)


nadie va a poder dec(di)ir solamente a base de la pronunciación de la _r_ de alguien si es _Muttersprachler _o no. 
_______________
* Por lo demás, dado que en francés también hay gran variedad en la pronunciación de la r, es difícil generalizar "_la _r francesa".


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me podrían decir si la r alemana suena a la r francesa o a la r española o cómo se pronuncia, por favor?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Oscar Cáceres Burgos

It sounds like an spanish r, but so much strong.
Its sound is like the one in the spanish words "Rapido", "Rico" and others starting with "R".

Cheers!


----------



## Namakemono

Suena como la erre francesa en el alemán estándar, pero en algún dialecto (¿el bávaro?) la pronuncian a la española.


----------



## PawelBierut

Oscar Cáceres Burgos said:


> It sounds like an spanish r, but so much strong.
> Its sound is like the one in the spanish words "Rapido", "Rico" and others starting with "R".
> 
> Cheers!


No se... si quisiste escribir _but not so much strong_ puedo apoyar tu punto de vista...
Yo tengo la impresión de que la 'r' alemana casi no se pronuncia y cuando la escuchas suena mucho más suave que la 'r' española. Personalmente si tuviera que elegir entre los dos idiomas (español y frances), elegiría 'frances' como este que representa mejor la pronunciación de la 'r' alemana.

...Pero puedo equivocarme...


----------



## Captain Lars

Oscar Cáceres Burgos said:


> It sounds like an spanish r, but so much strong.
> Its sound is like the one in the spanish words "Rapido", "Rico" and others starting with "R".
> 
> Cheers!


¡¡Qué no!!

El r alemán se pronuncia en la faringe, muy debajo... y si refiere a algún sonido español, el más cercano sería el de la j española.

Lo más parecido será la r francesa


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

¿La erre alemana es más profunda que la erre francesa? ¿Al hablar el alemán es comprensible si se dice la erre francesa?

Gracias


----------



## trbl

Captain Lars said:


> ¡¡Qué no!!
> 
> El r alemán se pronuncia en la faringe, muy debajo... y si refiere a algún sonido español, el más cercano sería el de la j española.
> 
> Lo más parecido será la r francesa





ChocolateLover said:


> Muchas gracias a todos
> 
> ¿La erre alemana es más profunda que la erre francesa? ¿Al hablar el alemán es comprensible si se dice la erre francesa?
> 
> Gracias



The German 'R' can be either consonantal or vocalic. Most 'R's in German are vocalic (that is, they are pronounced as a vowel instead of a consonant) and therefore not perceptible as 'R's to non-native speakers

Generally, R-vocalization occurs in all positions except at the syllable onset. The vocalic 'R'-sound is the near-open central vowel [ɐ] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near-open_central_vowel. 
Thus, 
vererben -> vea-eaben 
er -> ea 
wasser -> wassa 
berg -> beag 


At the beginning of a syllable, 'R' is pronounced as a uvular approximant by most speakers. This sound is very similar to the French 'R', but less scrapy. Hispanophones sometimes confuse this sound with the soft intervocalic 'g' in Spanish words like 'preguntar' or 'desagüe'. However, many speakers pronounce their 'R's the French way and some will argue that there is no difference. So to answer your questions, the German consonantal 'R' is somewhat softer than the French R but you should be perfectly fine pronouncing your 'R's the French way at the beginning of syllable. In other positions, pronounce 'R' as explained above.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Es más parecida a la R francesa y a veces se puede decir como una A. Creo.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Regards


----------



## WaitingQueue

Mira a este pagina de web de la universidad de Iowa. Allí puedes ver ejemplos y animaciones de todos sonidos de idioma alemán.

Para "R" pulsa a la bandera alemán (negro-rojo-amarillo) y sigue "Konsonanten" -> "Artikulationsart" -> "Frikative" -> "uvular" (la ere).

Después has seleccionado un sonido (como uvular) se miran una animación en el centro y unos ejemplos (con vídeos) a la derecha.

www . uiowa . edu/~acadtech/phonetics/


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## Sidjanga

Y aquí tienen muuucho más sobre la _r_ : Pronunciación: la "r" alemana ("Lehrer")


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## ChocolateLover

Estuve escuchando la r en un sitio web y me parece que es más suave que la r francesa, ¿es así? ¿Está en la misma posición, pero no tan fuerte?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

ChocolateLover said:


> Estuve escuchando la r en un sitio web y me parece que es más suave que la r francesa, ¿es así? ¿Está en la misma posición, pero no tan fuerte?


En cuanto a la pronunciación de la _r_ que se da más (en Alemania): Más o menos; aunque me parece que esa versión de la pronunciación alemana de la _r_ tiene lugar un poquito más para atrás que su pronunciación francesa que se oye más.
Hay más sobre todo esto en el hilo que mencioné arriba.
Y nunca hay que olvidar que -tanto en alemán como en francés- coexisten varias pronunciaciones de la _r_ y que en estos idiomas no son fonológicamente distintivas (son alófonos).


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------

